# Rockhampton Zoo (dial-up enemy)



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all,
I've been away for a week up in Rockhampton, and managed to get to the zoo they have up there attached to their botanical gardens. Not anything big and extravagant, but still good.
Thought I'd share some of my pics I managed to snap, hope you enjoy them! 







Rock Wallaby





Emu










Rainbow Lorikeet





Freshie










Monitors...Lacies and what I think are Sand Monitors




















Who wouldn't want a cuddle with these guys?! :lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome photography! Love the croc teeth 8)


----------



## Kurto (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah those teeth rock, nice skill set you have with the camera!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 20, 2009)

stunning photos em definitely some talent there


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 20, 2009)

GREAT PHOTOS. Love the one of the wallaby face.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like they're also getting more herps, got 3 huge enclosures up since I was last there.


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 20, 2009)

Emily,the first monitor pic is a perenty


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

pike1 said:


> Emily,the first monitor pic is a perenty


 
Thanks for that pike  could not remember for peanuts :lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 20, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice photos em!! 

i like the emu!(for some unknown reason)


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!! your awesome at photography!!! love em all


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! your awesome at photography!!! love em all


 
Thanks

I had so much fun taking them, the freshies watched me the whole time...kinda creepy :lol:


----------



## swaddo (Feb 20, 2009)

Great shots em!! well done!


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 20, 2009)

disgusting pictures ems :lol:

love the croc teeth


----------



## miley_take (Feb 20, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> disgusting pictures ems :lol:
> 
> love the croc teeth


 

LOL I know, much worse than yours, of course! :lol:


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 21, 2009)

are you like a professional photographer?
those shots are great!


----------



## Sel (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Pics Em!!

When you umm move in with us, ill have to get you to take some of my animals!! My camera is the suckiest camera lol
Be nice to get some good close ups


----------



## miley_take (Feb 21, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> are you like a professional photographer?
> those shots are great!


 
No not a pro, only been taking pics for jsut over a year



MzSel said:


> Great Pics Em!!
> 
> When you umm move in with us, ill have to get you to take some of my animals!! My camera is the suckiest camera lol
> Be nice to get some good close ups


 
For sure sell! :lol: Help pay my rent


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are great Em!!!! 
I went to a Zoo once, and took lots of photos, i'd post them, but I don't have them saved to Dads computer


----------

